
Baidu's Online Maps Avoid Censors by Making China Look Like 'Sim City' - duck
http://www.switched.com/2011/03/02/baidu-maps-look-like-sim-city-bypass-censors/
======
duck
A good example: <http://j.map.baidu.com/ib8C>

------
timberk
I could go for a simpsons themed one.

